# compress pictures in word/exec/power point files instantly



## chejohn (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi, Im very new here and I like the forum a lot already. 
What Im looking for is an software who can compress pictures in word/exec/power point files instantly I was looking on Google but to find something is not an easy task over this.

Thanks for your help
john


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

For storage JPG files are compressed about as far as images can be compressed. You choose the compression, and you can compress them down so far the images deteriorate. You pretty much have to do that before you put them in the document.

You can not view a compressed image. Whatever size the image is in pixels requires around 3 bytes per pixel. When a program displays a compressed image like a JPG it has to decompress it to full size for viewing.

Im not sure what you are trying to accomplish. To have the smallest storage size for the file compress the images before you imbed them in the document. To have a smaller footprint for things like web viewing resize the images to a smaller width and height in pixels.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

irfanview is a free editor which will reduce the picture size
www.irfanview.com
if you have windows XP you can you powertools to reduce the size by rightclicking
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## chejohn (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for your answers. But this i know and i do basically. My problem is with all the existing word/exe/ etc documents on my pc (this is a lot. What I'm looking for is an easy/ lazy way to compress this pictures in the existing doc I have. The old way is open the word.doc and compress the picture one at a time - nice and funny when you have only 20 ore so to do but it goes in the hundred's I have.
Thanks
chejohn


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a free program called easy thumbnails http://www.fookes.com/ezthumbs/?Easy Thumbnails=2800

i think irfanview will batch resize too


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If you are just looking for a way to save space on the computer use WinZip and compress the entire document. You can batch compress a whole folder of Word, PDF and PPT files and they end up with the same name but with a zip extension.

If you put JPG files in the documents WinZip wont compress them  they are already compressed as far as they will go without selecting a lower quality.

None of the programs mentioned will batch extract images already in a document, compress them and put them back in the document. I doubt such a program exists.


----------



## chejohn (Jun 11, 2005)

i have to say the forum here is subbbbr - fast help from everywhere - niceeeee.


----------

